

Free chicken for hungry hackers (and everyone else) - BenS
http://www.unthinkfc.com/

======
gregk
You have to install a coupon printer to get the coupon. Makes me nervous. Have
you done this?

~~~
morpheism
Solution: <http://www.virtualbox.org/> (assuming you have a licensed copy of
XP)

Free chicken... should be worth the effort.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
When I tried Windows 7 inside VmWare, the coupon app detected that it was in a
Virtualized OS, and refused to print the coupon. See my other post above on
clicking on the red link instead for a pdf file.

